
  Are Startups Getting Crazy, Or Just IPO Crazy?  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/21/ipo-crazy-startups/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
aresant
I think this is a reflection of how consolidated consumer tech is becoming -
he who owns the user, wins the game.

AAPL, GOOG, and MSFT have roughly $100,000,000,000 of unspent cash - they can
afford to pay a premium rate over market at this point to buy a strategic
asset.

------
hga
It would be interesting to see if SarBox (the Sarbanes–Oxley Act) wasn't the
only.the major/a major reason for the death of the IPO in the US, as many have
claimed.

(I've always thought it was more of a "last straw" than _the_ answer many
portray it to be.)

